# Residential Roofing Production Rates



## RoofingMarketer (Nov 15, 2013)

I am a product manager for a roofing products distributor and I'm doing some market research on typical production rates in the residential roofing market. I read recently on roofcalc.org that for an average residential roof (asphalt, rip and install on a ranch house) of 15sq that a crew of 6 could complete the job in 8 hours. If you do the math you arrive at a number of 0.09 hrs per worker per square or 0.3 sq per worker per hour.

I know there are a lot of assumptions in the numbers above but from what I've read and from the contractors I've talked to it seems pretty solid. What I'm trying to understand is the breakdown between the tear-off and the install rates. I'd like to be able to arrive at average/typical values for the following:

How long it takes for a single man to tear off a square (single layer) and vice versa how many squares a single man can tear off per hour.

How long it takes for a single man to install a square and vice versa how many squares a single man can install per hour.

I'm hoping that some of you can help me based on your experience. How long would it take your typical crew (please tell me how many guys are doing the work) to do the tear-off on a 15sq roof versus how long it would take them to install the new roof? Let's assume that there is no simultaneous tear-off/installation activity going on. Once I have those numbers I can crunch the rest. Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

On a walkable (-6/12) with close access for the dump and 1 layer to tear off and no wood to fix or chimneys to flash, we can do a 22 sgr in 8hrs with 5 guys.:thumbup:


----------

